# Zziplex Bass down Under



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well as most people are aware I haven't been able to get out ofr a cast or fishing session for a while so thought I would do a reflection on one of my new purchases from the UK. The rod in question is as per the title of this report the *Zziplex Bass*. The rod is a very interesting one with long tip short butt configuration, very light and when set up with Fuji "K" guides and modified Fuji delux reel seat still comes in at a very light overall weight. 

This rod is a sweet little stick and one that lend itself very well to the Australian conditions especially down here in Victoria where we aren't blessed with some of the larger beach predators near often enough. The main species I have this rod for our the King George whitting, Salmon, Tailor, Mullet and Silver Trevally. 
Casting weights are from 1 oz up to 4 oz as ideal but in a pinch will handle slightly heavier leads. For myself I prefer to use it with the 2 and 3 oz leads mainly and when the winds up a bit will sit a 4 oz on her as well. 









( *The Bass with a small Salmon taken on my Penn Squall at Breamlea *)

I started using this rod along side some of my beloved Century's and whilst not as crisp in feel it still impresses me with the way it handles. The light tip is a delight to watch in the surf and it folds down nicely on our clean beaches with the light leads . This allows me to see both bites from fish pulling the tip down in the usual fashion as well as when the take is towards the beach where the tip then straightens out even on a small fish.









( *Even small Salmon register bites well on the Bass, makes for a lot of fun * )









( *The clean Beaches where the Bass shines *)

I have matched the rod up with one of my Akios 555 Shuttles as well as my Penn Squall 12's and find these reels suit it to very well, the light weight nature of both reels complimenting the weight of the rod very nicely. Casting on the beach is as you would image very sweet and makes for a lazy days fishing. The light weight also makes it comfortable to spin metal slugs around the 2 to 3 oz range as well . I have tried the rod out on the field but only with the light 2 oz leads and the way it belted them out put a nice smaile on my face once I got my reels sorted out. The rod has a surprising amount of punch for such a light weight and it's butt section has enough power in it so that a pendulum with the light weights is a breeze. 
Here is a short video clip of the rod throwing the 2 oz weights and as you can see it loads very nicely with them.

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w503/JPSCHRADER/Today at 13th/P1020175_zps3dec7fa6.jpg

So whilst I cant get down to some of the places I would like, I will be taking her out shortly to again target the Pinkes that have been active around the bay and with a bit of luck may even get into a few bigger fish to have some real fun. 

In summary a sweet stick that once again shows the quality of surf rods being designed and built in the UK, if only I could get them a bit easier :roll:


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

some nice piks, did you modify the squall?, what kind of distance can you get with this light weight setup?...please repost the video, it didn't come through thanks.....


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry about the video , I should have checked the link. Must be getting old .

http://youtu.be/k3-Cr7TtZoM

Here it is now


----------

